# Smitten



## Cynthia F

Hi again

Could anybody please help with the following? I don't know if this is a word in Polish.

How do you tell someone you are "smitten" with them. 

If you are not sure what it means, I'll do my best to explain, it's not quite love but you are very taken with someone and you are so happy they are in your life. And it could easily turn into love.

Thank you!


----------



## szymon.jasinski

The word that comes to my mind is _zadurzony_ (_zadurzona_ if it's a she). Don't confuse it with _zadłużony_, which means "in debt". Also, I'm not sure if it's a formal word or more of a slang. Another word would be _zauroczony_ (_zauroczona_). Yes, this one is better.


----------



## mcibor

Both zadurzona and zauroczona are not slang.
But zadurzona is submersed in love, so zauroczona, I think, plays much better in this context.

Jestem Tobą zauroczona

zauroczona has a pleasant tone that it's magic what you are feeling to him


----------



## Cynthia F

Lovely thank you all for your contributions.


----------



## BezierCurve

I guess they're ok, however, if you mean something less superficial (zauroczenie doesn't usually last too long ), then go for oczarowana/-ny. That's more like being "hugely impressed" by someone.

EDIT: It still originates from "casting a spell" on someone (so, it might be just a temporary thing), but to my ears it sounds a tad more mature than the other two.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you Beziercurve
which one do I use for a boy?


----------



## BezierCurve

A girl would say: "Jestem Tobą oczarowana.". A lad would say "... oczarowany" instead. As far as grammar is concerned it does not matter if you say that to a girl or a boy.


----------



## kknd

If it comes to me I generally use _zauroczony_ (I've even confessed with this word once ), _zadurzony_ means immature/childish affection to me...


----------



## Maksymilian

No, it's quite the contrary actually. Word 'zadluzony' is more archaic and I wouldn't use it in real conversation. In turn 'zauroczony' means immature affection in any case.


----------



## kknd

It's _zadurzony_ not _zadłużony/zadluzony_. Moreover _zauroczony_ musn't be immature affection, it can be any affection; see here and here.


----------

